# Hey BA...



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Bet it's Arbor Blacklist with Flux, 390, or Flow bindings.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

d2cycles said:


> If you had to pick one board/binding combo as your quiver of one, which would it be and why? I know this has to be a difficult question for you but I'm curious as you seem to ride about everything.
> 
> I posted it in the forum because I thought others would enjoy the answer as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the insight.


This question is hard because "best for everything" really means "best for everything for the type of terrain everything is".

That being said.

Jones Mountain Twin Split
Karakoram or Spark it doesn't matter.
Burton Driver X, Buron Ions, or DC Travis Rice.

Now you can ride everything with one board.
Backcountry, Powder, Park, Pipe, Rails, Urban. 

:dizzy:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Quiver of one, with enough money left over to go drinking afterwards


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

More "BA"s on this forum than I realized.

I assume the OP was referring to our esteemed "Burton Avenger"?

Yes, I would be curious myself on this one.
For the poseurs above, I believe BA is back to riding some k2 bindings as his "go to"s.

However, best to leave it to the Angry one himself to answer.

BA?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love how everyone else is just straight answering for me or for themselves. 

Please enlighten me with what my go to products are since everyone seems to know me.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I love how everyone else is just straight answering for me or for themselves.
> 
> Please enlighten me with what my go to products are since everyone seems to know me.


Uh oh...... he sounds angry...........:RantExplode:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I love how everyone else is just straight answering for me or for themselves.
> 
> Please enlighten me with what my go to products are since everyone seems to know me.


you should review the Kmart board more in-depth.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> you should review the Kmart board more in-depth.


We broke ours getting radical.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I love how everyone else is just straight answering for me or for themselves.
> 
> Please enlighten me with what my go to products are since everyone seems to know me.


All of 2 people. One of which was making a joke.

Yup! "Everyone"!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww is someone upset that this isn't about them? I know a P looks a lot like an A so BP could probably be misconstrued and all.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww is someone upset that this isn't about them? I know a P looks a lot like an A so BP could probably be misconstrued and all.


You're stalling, right?

Can't pick just one board and you're stalling us until you come up with an answer you can defend.
(Yah, like I should talk...:dizzy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No I just don't give a shit having people know what I ride. I ride a snowboard and use bindings to hold me down.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard he has a website.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard he doesn't snowboard.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

he rides never summer , we all do.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

ETM said:


> he rides never summer , we all do.


 :eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ETM said:


> he rides never summer , we all do.


:laugh:
_OHHH_ *NO* He Dih Ent!!!!
:laugh:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I heard he rides a toothless hooker.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I just don't give a shit having people know what I ride. I ride a snowboard and use bindings to hold me down.


Fair enough. I was just curious about which board seems to be your "go to" board. Having ridden hundreds of boards, I just thought your answer would be interesting. No offense intended.

Another question...less personal perhaps. In the 200 days that you rode this year, how many of them were purely recreational...no testing, no agenda...just getting on the mountain and enjoying the day?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

d2cycles said:


> I posted it in the forum because I thought others would enjoy the answer as well.





BurtonAvenger said:


> I love how everyone else is just straight answering for me or for themselves.
> 
> Please enlighten me with what my go to products are since everyone seems to know me.


Cmon man, he said everyone answer, no need to get all catty...:sarcasm:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

BA has a stalker!!!

Could be some STD ridden tundra-wookie you plowed years back, coming back for revenge...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I now realize that answering this question would run counter to BA's (good) policy of impartiality as a reviewer, as it might seem like an endorsement.

I started a thread a while ago asking "How many boards in your quiver?"
Along the lines of this thread, I'll start a new one asking everyone to choose their "one board" quiver. (I hope the OP doeasn't mind, and I hope this hasn't been done recently - I'm too lazy to check right now...)

Everyone, including BA, Nivek, and other riders of many boards, can choose their one board or recommend a few for consideration.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ETM said:


> he rides never summer , we all do.


Never Dumber!



BoardWalk said:


> I heard he rides a toothless hooker.


Your mom?



d2cycles said:


> Another question...less personal perhaps. In the 200 days that you rode this year, how many of them were purely recreational...no testing, no agenda...just getting on the mountain and enjoying the day?


Not enough.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Your mom?


Dad, is that you?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a weiner cousin of your papa sorry kid.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well you're such a celebrity everyone just knows. You do have a snowboarding website after all.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well you're such a celebrity everyone just knows. You do have a snowboarding website after all.


Then how did you manage to guess wrong.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that's just not angry enough.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I'm sorry, but that's just not angry enough.


I think he's getting softer with age.


----------

